# Decapeptyl Side Effects and Asthma



## huffy (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,
I'm new here, this is my first post. To cut a very long story short I was diagnosed with endometriosis a few weeks back after two years of living hell, two botched operations (ICU and life support, septicemia and hematoma, 7 weeks in hospital in 2009,) and trying all different types of the pill but nothing working to control my symptoms, which included extreme nausea and vomiting at ovulation, pelvic pain, dizzy spells and pelvic burning.
So, last Thursday my gnyi started me on a monthly injection of decapeptyl and also put me on HRT patch. By Friday my asthma was very bad, I could hardly breath with the chest pain and tightness, but my peak flow was normal. I wen to the GP on Saturday who said it would settle down over the next few days, but it hasn't. Did anyone else have this type of reaction to the injection?  
I also have strange feeling in my head today, it feels so tight and dizzy, and I feel confused, is this normal on the injection? When does the side effects start to settle down, the last few days with my asthma flare up has been a nightmare I do not think there is any way I could do another injection, which really worried me as the doc said I would be looking at a full hysterectomy if the meds don't work  

I read before that some asthma can be linked to hormones? does this mean I will have asthma the whole time my hormones are all over the place?

I'm so scared, any advice would be great....please I tihnk I'm going crazy


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

*WELCOME TO FF*

*Huffy*
*What a rough time of it you have had   i hope we can give you the help & support you need.*

*Wanted to say Hello and welcome you to FF, my role here of FF as a MOD is to make sure you find your way as easy as possible, hopefully this message will do that  Am so glad that you have found us, hopefully you will meet like minded people that will help and support you through what can be a very hard stressful journey. There are many members here on FF with a true understanding of what you are going through at all stages that infertility throws at you  FF has brought so many people together and helps form many new friendships that may last many years, I certainly have and my life is richer for it. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what the IF journey entails and the emotions that go with it, That's where FF comes in to play. *
*I hope that you will find the links i have left you helpful and direct you where you need to be until you find your feet, which won't be long i can assure you. If there is anything that you still need to find give me or any MOD a shout and we will be happy to help you  *
*Links to follow..........................................*

*What Every New Member Needs to Know*
CLICK HERE

*Fertility Guides *
CLICK HERE
*Peer Support*
CLICK HERE

*Endo ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. 
The *Cycle Buddies* threads are just for that.
Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment

*Cycle buddies *
CLICK HERE

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board *
CLICK HERE

Its not all just serious stuff here, you can also have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:
You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here. 
CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck    and  
Keep in touch
Lou


----------

